# Army Showcase Update 1



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The first update for our Army Showcase feature has now been implemented.

We now have 3 new pages:-

An overview page.

This area haas a brief roundup of recent changes and leading armies, it's similar to the member stats hack but shows information related to your armies.

My Subscriptions

We've also added a page to help you keep track of the armies you're subscribed to.

My Likes

Theres a new "like" option too, this is just another way to express your love of peoples work. It's a workaround to bypass the fact reputation cannot be assigned to people via the armies section. 

Random Army

I've also added a random army box to the side panel, this is just a small visual highlighter to draw a few more eyes to our cool feature.

There's also been a few bug fixes. As always, if you find any problems let me know right away and I'll talk to the code ninja.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Pretty awesome! Nice to see that you keep supporting the feature!

Edit: *God fuck it!* You should add an feature asking if you are sure that you want to delete your army when you press the "Delete Army" button, cause guess what? I just happened to accidentally press it when I was supposed to press "Edit Army". :ireful2:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll have a word with Ben mate. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah i was a bit confused why the "delete" option was so close to the "edit" option aswell.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

My only question on the new features is whether there is an option to view which particular members like your own amry. I understand that letting everyone know which amry they like would be bad but I myself am curious about who in particular likes my army. They may have one themselves which I might also like.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am dumb, i cant find the Army Showcase section, where is it.


----------

